# Dating in the 60's



## Melinda (18/10/13)

It was a hot Saturday evening in the summer of 1963, and James had a date with Annabella. He arrived at her house and rang the bell.

'Oh, come on in!' Annabella's mother said as she welcomed James. 'Have a seat in the sitting room. Would you like something to drink? Lemonade? Tea?'

Please,' James said. Mum brought the tea. 'So, what are you and Annabella planning to do tonight?' she asked interestedly.

'Oh, probably go to the flicks and then maybe grab a bite to eat at the coffee bar, perhaps have a walk on the beach afterwards.

'Annabella likes to screw, you know,' Mum informed him.

'Really?' James gasped, surprised to say the least. 'Oh yes,' mother continued, 'When she goes out with her friends,that's all they do!'

'Is that so?' asked James, incredulously.' Oh yes,' she said. 'As a matter of fact, she'd screw all night if we let her!' 'Phew! Well, thanks for the tip!' James said as he began thinking about alternative plans for the evening.

A moment later, Annabella came down the stairs looking pretty as a picture, wearing a pink blouse and a hoop skirt and with her hair tied back in a bouncy ponytail. She greeted James.


'Have fun, kids!' mother said as they left.

Half an hour later, a completely dishevelled Annabella burst into the house and slammed the front door behind her.

'The Twist, Mum!' she yelled angrily to her mother in the kitchen. 'The bloody dance is called the ....Twist!'

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ET (18/10/13)

lolz


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

hahahahaha soooo funny!!!


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

haha good one


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (18/10/13)

Ha-ha, me likey


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

ouch!!!!


----------

